# ABT help with Qview.



## event horizon (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok so I have one smoke under my belt, some salmon. The smoker I have is a Luhr Jenson Little Chief and I have read its low temps make it a good fish smoker. HOWEVER being on here for a week is making me NUTS to try a ABT. So my plan is to smoke for about 90 minutes then shift them over to the BBQ I'm one hour in and my temp is 194. I don't think this unit will go much higher. So what do you all think of putting them on the BBQ on indirect heat at about 250 to finish them? 

I mixed cream cheese with Canadian sharp cheddar (cus I'm Canadian eh!) with a bit of onion and garlic powder. I piped them in with a sandwich bag, and did a poor job of wrapping them. 













image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ Jun 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## event horizon (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe I should have put NEED help in the thread. Lol

They could have used more time it in the end pretty dam tasty!  I was going for a few as a app before dinner but we munched them all down and called it dinner.    

You are all a bad influence! 
:)


----------



## event horizon (Jun 3, 2015)

Forgot the finished pic!












image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## ajbert (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like they came out to me just fine!

ABT's are pretty hard to screw up and your thread has me thinking it is well past due for me to throw some in the smoke.  We are finally getting some good smoking weather around these parts.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like you nailed it! Nice smoke! ABT's actually do better at lower temps. They take longer to smoke but, you don't loose the filling and if you can be patient the bacon crisps up. Most make the mistake of cooking ABT's at too high of a temp to crisp the bacon. This cooks out cheese and usually burns the bacon. 

POINTS for some fine looking ABT's!


----------



## jp61 (Jun 3, 2015)

Event Horizon said:


> Forgot the finished pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










  Nothing wrong with them there "atomic buffalo turds"! They look great!


----------



## event horizon (Jun 4, 2015)

I must say those things are delicious!   We were only going to have a couple as an appetizer before dinner and I was going to bring the rest to work to share.   Well we ate them all and called it dinner.

*I am also happy to report no ATBS (atomic toilet bowl sitting) the morning after.*


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 10, 2015)

EH, Good looking ABTs', watch out they are addicting !


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2015)

Those things are great, I could stand a few myself

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice job all kinds of different recipes out there to try. 

DS


----------

